# Cannot reinstall or uninstall iCloud for Win10



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Although I loathe any "cloud" stuff I nonetheless use it with my MS Office 365 application.

For reasons unknown to me, all my iCloud contacts on the "People" page have gone missing?

I know this is not an uncommon problem and usually, you just have to go to iCloud Settings, uncheck the Mail, Calendar, Contacts, Tasks box, reselect it and then restart and everything (usually) works OK but not this time!

When I click on the above box by Apply, I get a message that iCloud cannot be restored!

I've tried all the MS tools to uninstall the wretched thing including Programs and Features by Uninstall but it simply locks up and says no way! The MS Uninstall Diagnostic Tool locks up on "trying to restore iCloud" and hangs there forever!

So, I've kinda got two issues now! One I can't get my contacts back until I repair iCloud but second being that option is simply not working either!

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Is Windows fully up to date?
Are you running the iCloud app or the version downloaded from Apple?
Try uninstalling via Revo uninstaller:
https://www.revouninstaller.com/revo-uninstaller-free-download/


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Is Windows fully up to date?
> Are you running the iCloud app or the version downloaded from Apple?
> Try uninstalling via Revo uninstaller:
> https://www.revouninstaller.com/revo-uninstaller-free-download/


Thanks for the reply and advice!

Not much luck I'm afraid, I used the Revo uninstaller but after doing its thing, I rebooted, clicked on iCloud Settings x Mail, Contacts box, pressed Apply and up popped the same old box "iCloud for Windows did not install correctly!"

I also did a Registry Sweep but still no joy!

I'm getting the download from the Apple Website!

Also tried deleting it via Programs and Features but no luck.

Win10 all up to date so got me beaten!


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

The version on the Apple website appears to be discontinued as it hasn’t been updated in a while, I would try the Microsoft store version which is the most recent version.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Not having a great deal of luck this end unfortunately!

After several attempts I finally got iCloud to fully uninstall, did a cleanup including the Registry, went to the MS site, downloaded the iCloud Version for Win10, all appeared to go OK, went to "iCloud Settings", checked the "Mail, Calendar, Contacts box and up again springs the iCloud installation error as per the pic attached.

You can see in the iCloud pic that against the above option the "Setting up" icon is still spinning around and it does this forever!

So, I'm kinda beat and goiing to to Apple is probably a waste of time though I can try the Aussie Support Base that is someyimes pretty good!

Many thanks for your advices to date!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you forget to include the pic ?


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

managed said:


> Did you forget to include the pic ?


Yep, just did it! Duh!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you try the 'Apps & Features' > select iCloud > 'Modify' method as shown in the pic ?


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

managed said:


> Did you try the 'Apps & Features' > select iCloud > 'Modify' method as shown in the pic ?


Yep! I've modified, changed, repaired, uninstalled, reinstalled and all to no avail! Checked all my default Apps, all OK, missing something somewhere although I did dig up an error something like 0X80050605 under MS Outlook x Data Files where it lists iCloud along with my usual Outlook default file if that's any help??


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Do you use two-factor authentication on your Apple account?
If so I’m wondering if the email account under Outlook requires an app specific password. If not then you may need to turn this on & try this.
If you are not using Outlook or the problem doesn’t affect email then I’m out of ideas.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry about getting back to you ..... a drama worse than being skinned alive!

Did 3 sessions with Apple who couldn't fix the issue, so got flicked to Microsoft who after an incredible 3 phone sessions each 90 minutes, finally found that my profile "files" had somehow been corrupted!

So, they started a NEW USER account for me and voila that restored everything back to normal again but ......albeit a minor problem the new account of course, doesn't bring everything along with it so all my docs, photos and most other stuff still living in the old user account!

Pretty sure there is a way in Win10 to copy from one user to another to another on the same PC via settings so I'll give that a bash!

Anyway, at least I'm mobile again and thanks for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## tommylux (Feb 24, 2020)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Do you use two-factor authentication on your Apple account?
> If so I'm wondering if the email account under Outlook requires an app specific password. If not then you may need to turn this on & try this.
> If you are not using Outlook or the problem doesn't affect email then I'm out of ideas.


I had the same issue mate.. I've registered on this site to let you know i fixed it.

Error message:
"iCloud for Windows did not install properly. To repair it, you need to go to Apps and features, select iCloud Outlook from the app list and click Modify. When prompted, click on Repair"

I knew it was profile related and so when I searched for: '"icloud for windows did not install correctly" user profile' I found this page.

I fixed the issue by deleting and re-creating the outlook profile and setting the new profile as default.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

tommylux said:


> I had the same issue mate.. I've registered on this site to let you know i fixed it.
> 
> Error message:
> "iCloud for Windows did not install properly. To repair it, you need to go to Apps and features, select iCloud Outlook from the app list and click Modify. When prompted, click on Repair"
> ...


Thanks for that info!

I've now got two user profiles, my new P1 has everything as before but no MS Office Outlook and P2 the problem one has my Outlook email still working.

I know how to merge them into one but live in terror of it all going pear shaped again!

Not far off getting a new 'puta and starting from scratch again!


----------

